
Ask HN: How to open source the code but not the branding? - new_hackers
I have a website that I am building for a &quot;personal side project that may someday make money&quot;.  I have the code for the website on Github, because right now there isn&#x27;t that anything groundbreaking or new about the website code.<p>I want to license it to be as permissible as possible (I usually do MIT), but I do not want to somehow give away the &quot;branding&quot; of the name.  I own the domain name.<p>How do I license the site code as &quot;free to use and change for your own use as long as you don&#x27;t attempt to impersonate the original owner&quot;?
======
0942v8653
I believe the Apache license is what you want (so long as you trademark the
branding).

------
grizzles
File a trademark application. It's a couple hundred bucks.

